# In a Bind- Drywall



## Moony_Lupin (Apr 11, 2010)

My drywall guys are here to close in my media room. My guy is going to install RC channels on the ceiling but he wants to put one layer of dry wall up first and then attach the second layer so that the channel is in between the layers. Is this correct install?

I also have green glue that I wanted to use. My question is, should I forego the RC channel and just do double with green glue right to the ceiling?

Is the installation of the RC channel correct. I'm pretty sure the guy knows what he's doing since he's done this in hotels.

Prompt feedback requested.

Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

No. You don't want to do that. You want both layers of drywall together with Green Glue between. 

Standard RC isn't terribly effective IMO and is easy to short out with 1 wrong screw. Using Firring channel with RSIC-1 clips is better or even just firring channel rather than RC.

In hotels, you're not worried about subwoofers and high SPL's in general - it's more voice, TV, etc. at much lower levels and relatively little deep bass.

Bryan


----------



## Moony_Lupin (Apr 11, 2010)

My supplier hasn't delivered the RC channel yet anyway. Budget is tight and it was an oversight. Would it be ok to just do the double with green glue right to the ceiling? I also have double insulation in the ceiling.

Thanks so much for your thoughts.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You won't get as much structural isolation but the double and green glue will still provide some good additional help. Certainly much better than single drywall.

If budget is tight, you can do the poor-mans version and use firring strips perpendicular to the joists and just screw the drywall into that. Pretty low cost and provides a decent benefit.

Bryan


----------



## Moony_Lupin (Apr 11, 2010)

You're the man, Bryan.

Is this what I need then?

http://www.soundisolationstore.com/furring-hat-channel.html


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you want to do the channel, then yes, that's the stuff. Like I said though - if you want a quick, cheap method, you can do just wood firring strips too. Without the clips, the performance will be pretty similar. 

Bryan


----------



## Moony_Lupin (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok I went ahead and bought the furring channel. It was only like $40 and available just down the street. I'm not going to use clips as those would be a budget breaker. Just so I understand the installation, the channels are attached to the joists and then my two layers of drywall are screwed into the metal part that sticks out, right?

Do I need special screws? That metal looks awfully thin.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes. The channel runs perpendicular to the joists. Sheet metal screws through the drywall into raised part of the channel.

Bryan


----------



## Moony_Lupin (Apr 11, 2010)

I appreciate all of your help today, Bryan.

After purchasing the furring channel, I've spent the afternoon reading about it on the net. I'm finding conflicting information, so I wanted to see what the folks here thought. 

1) How tight should I screw the flanges to the joists? I'm thinking tight to avoid vibration of the metal in the media room. Also, I'll be screwing both flanges to the joist, right?

2) How far from the wall should I start the furring channel on the perpindicular side and how close to the wall should the run end on each side? I'm thinking about 2 inches both ways. Thoughts?

Thanks for all the free advice and I'm sure I'll have more questions.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes - it should be tight to the joists.

On the PAC clip charts, I believe it's 2" at the end of the channel and 6" parallel to the wall

Bryan


----------

